# Nuclear attack simulator



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There was a very interesting discussion about the effects of nuclear attack on the "shtf = suicidal depression..." thread. I wanted to share this site with all of you if you don't already know about it. It simulates the effects of nuclear weapon attack upon cities, and can be very enlightening.

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

For instance, a 5 megaton surface burst (a current active ICBM'd weapon used by the Chinese) in Philadelphia would result in 800,000 immediate casualties, but could, if the wind were right, also result in a fallout exposure rate in New York City of 1000 rads per hour. That would kill you in 30 minutes. That same weapon would expose Boston to 10 rads per hour, and could kill people within 48 hours if they couldn't get out of the city.

You can set the simulator for small, terrorist type suitcase bombs, too. Scary stuff.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Surface bursts and sub-surface bursts would not be good for the attacking country, they would only spoil the land for a 100 geneations. Plus the jet stream would most likely carry radioactive particals all over the globe. That would be as much of a headach for the attacker as it was for us. An airburst would be the most likely attack because it does not leave the land spoiled, spread less fall out and leave a useful land to plunder and conquer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Proof that nuclear war will have few survivors and ecen less winners.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mutually assured destruction. He said assured....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I simulate a detonation in Chappaqua will there be a knock at my door?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I simulated a "suitcase bomb" on the national mall, just to see. I was surprised by the low yield.
If dead center, it wouldn't reach the capitol or the WH.
Not much use in such a weapon, if you ask me. More fear than reality merits.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I simulated a "suitcase bomb" on the national mall, just to see. I was surprised by the low yield.
> If dead center, it wouldn't reach the capitol or the WH.
> Not much use in such a weapon, if you ask me. More fear than reality merits.


That magic four letter word ... FEAR. Let one go off on the National Mall or your local mall and the terrorists will be in the driver seat sure enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I stumbled across this some time back. It's interesting to run through the different scenarios. pretty cool tool even if it is a bit morbid.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is interesting to see how small an area is affected. I launched a minuteman missile over eastern Pasco, WA (Hanford Nuclear Reservation area) and detonated an air burst at 1.1 miles (low for modern bombs) I killed one church and less than 2000 people with another 17000 injuries. From ground zero to the "no harm" area is just 10 miles.

If Hanford was targeted it would probably be hit with a ground burst to take out the one reactor that is still in operation and disable the three that are mothballed. That makes the "kill zone" smaller but put up a huge fallout plume that carries over into Idaho through Spokane. In neither hit is my place under any danger at all and that would be the nearest political and military target to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Amazingly, I used an air burst over downtown Houston using a a modern Russian device and I was located well outside the the danger area. Of coarse in Houston, being a high value target because of the large refineries. major oil companies, and one of the larger ports in the country being located here, I am going to see multiple impacts in the event of an all out exchange. The strategic targets are all mostly downtown, east, and south of me. I am far west ( Katy, TX. ) so I may still come through the initial strike ok. It's the aftermath that may be the problem. I put this scenario at 3 or 4 on my list. Still, with man's history and knowing his propensity for war I watch what is happening around the world and consider it a major threat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I stumbled across this some time back. It's interesting to run through the different scenarios. pretty cool tool even if it is a bit morbid.


Unfortunately morbid is our business.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Unfortunately morbid is our business.


Unfortunately you are correct my friend.


----------

